# first fox



## Mocsy (Jan 11, 2008)

sunday i finally got my first fox. and it just so happened that my huntin buddy missed his shot so i made it 2 in the same morning. did 2 sets using a jackrabbit in distress on the randy anderson lil dog.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

nice job. sucks to be your hunting partner though, sounds like he needs more practice, LOL. It happens to the best of us.


----------



## Doogie (Feb 23, 2007)

good shootin there tex :beer:


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Good shootn'. Fox can be a -itch to hit. Not only are they a small target, Dang things never seem to sit still for a good shot.


----------



## Mocsy (Jan 11, 2008)

the first one stood good and still for me but the second one i had to bark on my howler to get him to quit movin.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Nice to see some fox. Good work!


----------



## audie1 (Feb 3, 2008)

ya i got one fox once i was actually coming back from my deer stand and crossed its path it looked like it was coming from a little path of its own do foxs and coyotes use the same trails and if not what are my chances of seein another one on that same path?


----------



## owwwwww (Jan 8, 2008)

You sure that isnt a big squirell?!! :rollin:


----------



## DVXDUDE (Apr 3, 2007)

LOL thats a small grey.

Foxes and coyote will travel the same path. They always seem to travel in the path of least resistance. Like deer tracks, snowmobile or even human tracks. Anything to save energy.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Looks like a regular sized Grey to me.... I wouldn't say it's smaller than average.


----------



## skiles76 (Mar 1, 2006)

To bad we couldn't pull that off while you guys were up here, lol. nice work.


----------



## YoteSlapper (Mar 12, 2007)

Moscy - those are nice looking reds.
No snow there???

Audie1's - grey would be small for our region.
May have come from the south, not sure about average size on greys from the southern parts...

YoteSlapper


----------



## Mocsy (Jan 11, 2008)

yoteslapper

most if the snow is gone there is a few patches here and there.


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice mocsy and i was wondering what kind of gun you use and what do u wrap on your gun? Nice shooting.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

nice. those things are so cool. i cant get over how thick there tail is, its the size of the rest of there body. good job.


----------



## Mocsy (Jan 11, 2008)

gsehnter-bloms said:


> Nice mocsy and i was wondering what kind of gun you use and what do u wrap on your gun? Nice shooting.


i shoot a savage .223 and i used white vet wrap to cover it.


----------



## skiles76 (Mar 1, 2006)

I pulled the scope off my mini-14 and put it on a stevens .223 that i have and were on our way to sight it in and spotted 2 foxes out in the corn field. All I had was a .22. Isn't that just my luck


----------



## Mocsy (Jan 11, 2008)

skiles

bout like the luck i had seen that yote and not being able to get its attention. u will just have to pack an army along with u


----------

